# Isis and the Chipmunk



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Tonight I took advantage of Isis and Wicket in their (semi)sleep - what an abusive meowmie I am! 

Isis pretending very hard to be asleep:

















_- Could you please stop taking pictures with your noisy camera? Someone's trying to sleep here..._









_- I said no pictures! _

Chewie loves silly - and seemingly painful - sleeping positions:

















Obi crashed on Hubby's belly (yes he does stop romping every now and then) :









Wicket being so cute you just want to cronch his ears and squish his little furry face:

























And my absolute favorite:









Gaaaaah these kittens are killing me with cuteness!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

They're killing me too. Wicket and that little black nose are torturing me! 
And, Obi sleeping on hubby is too cute. 
And, Chewie sleeping in that position is adorable.
And, I think you need to tell them to stop being so darn cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Obi. :luv :heart


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

They're so adorable! I love Obi. And while I love to look at long-haired kitties, I've always shied away from owning one. I'd make an exception for Wicket though. So sweet!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

AddFran said:


> And, I think you need to tell them to stop being so darn cute!


TELL ME ABOUT IT 8O 

Every day I go back and forth between saying "no, no, we can't have five cats in here, it's going to be ****" and "aaaaah whatever they are too cute and too sweet and I love them so much I don't want them to gooooo" :? 

When Wicket comes cuddle next to me and puts his tiny fluffy paw on my cheek, or when Chewie meows her tiny meow at me and then purrs up a storm when I pick her up and nestle her against my neck... I melt, and I want to keep those lovely, trusting fluffies and drown them in cuddles. And then I think: FIVE CATS. IN. ONE. ROOM. IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

jessamica8 said:


> They're so adorable! I love Obi. And while I love to look at long-haired kitties, I've always shied away from owning one. I'd make an exception for Wicket though. So sweet!


I am the same way and feel the same way about Wicket....so cute and not typically my style to go for a longer haired kitty!


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

they are all so cute. but i love the look of long hair but after skeeter i will never have another. nope no way. they are so cute i would so love a kitten but cant. see you need a bigger place so you can keep all of them.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Wonderful pictures! :heart what gorgeous furrys they all are :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How old are they now?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> How old are they now?


I think they will be about eight weeks by the end of the week - at least that's the approximation that we have...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you going to keep them until they're 12 weeks old?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Are you going to keep them until they're 12 weeks old?


Yes I think so. They have already been weaned too young, I think it would be healthier for them to stay with us until they reach 12 weeks. My rescue friend has gotten vouchers for them too, so we can get them spayed and neutered for free - either before getting them adopted, or to give to the new owners when they adopt them. I also want them to have their first set of shots done, and additional deworming... the usual health check :wink: 

(Means I have at least another month to love and enjoy them, hehe)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

And that means *we *have another month with them. :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute, poor babies can't get any sleep  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh my.... what darling little faces they all have.... :love2


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The fuzzy little wicket just melted my heart.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is the last thing I looked at before going to bed and I had dreams about Wicket and Chewie ALL NIGHT LONG! Trying to hide them from my landlady, playing with them, taking them with me everywhere! Then one of the poor babies was coughing and I woke up. It was just Cinderella spitting up a bit. :roll:

*She must have known what I was dreaming about. * 8O


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Oops sorry about that :lol: 

If it can make you feel better, I had a dream in which a young cheetah and a leopard had made their way into my kitchen, and were frolicking with the cats. I woke up and went to the kitchen and they started growling at me like I was their dinner - I ran out into the next neighbor's apartment, and tried to dial 911 for ten minutes before I got through. In the meantime, the Mexican neighbor kept cursing at me and finally ripped a scarf off my neck yelling it was hers. Then I woke up. Go figure 8O 

Oh and what do you mean by "spitting up a bit"? Was she hissing at you?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, just threw up a bit in the other room. :?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> No, just threw up a bit in the other room. :?


Oooh gotcha. 
She was probably nauseated by your dreaming of other kitties!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

:love2 :love2 :heart :heart i loveeee Obi!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> And that means *we *have another month with them. :luv


I know a rescue lady who offered to show them at the adoptions she does every weekend in a local pet store, but she wants to show them next weekend! 8O 

I told her I thought it was healthier to keep them for at least three more weeks and she said "well keep in mind that the bigger they get, the less chances they have to be adopted". They have done NO adoption at all in the past two weekends! What kind of people would not adopt a kitten because it is "too big" anyway?? Not my kind of people for sure... :x 

So I really really have to network as much as I can, and I will try craigslist in a couple of weeks, so people can see them before they are ready. If I find someone willing to wait for two weeks because they are in love with the kittens, it will be a good start!

I can't believe she thinks 2lbs is more than ready for them to get adopted :?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Marie, would you just adopt these poor kittens already and get it over with? :wink:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Hahaha... no, poor Marie, she already has TWO long-haired ladies to deal with!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Of course I *want* them, why do you think all I did was have dreams about them all night long last night!?!  I only want long-haired kitties. :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Of course I *want* them, why do you think all I did was have dreams about them all night long last night!?!  I only want long-haired kitties. :luv


Long-haired kitties rock! When we adopted the girls we had hoped they might end up medium to long-haired, and indeed their fur is longer than a regular short-haired cat, but never grew to the fluffiness I had been longing for. Maybe when we move to WA and it gets colder? :lol: 

Seriously though. I want to make clear that I don't wish to put pressure on anyone here... really. Just think about those two fluffballs if you have cat-lover friends who think of adopting, that would make my day/week/month/YEAR :wink:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I think she might be serious, Nini! But, then again, I am the kitten pusher!
And, they are perfect! See Marie, that's why things didn't work out with Sprite :!:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Who was Sprite? The cute little kitten who got adopted?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Nini said:


> Who was Sprite? The cute little kitten who got adopted?


Yep! I think so. I better go back and check now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, that was Sprite. And yes, I am seriously thinking about it.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)




----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oooh, she even said it outloud. This does sound serious!


----------

